# Howdy , Howdy ... from Alabama (can I get a ROLL TIDE!)



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

what part of LA are you from

Headland here


----------



## BigB_2579 (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha! Not really from LA (just love saying that) Nah , I'm from Vance , not far from Tuscaloosa.


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

what part of LA are you from

Headland here

ok opposite end of the state lol


----------



## BigB_2579 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea , you should be proud , though ... I'm a LA wannabe! Lol!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

BigB.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

BigB_2579 said:


> Howdy, Howdy ... from Alabama (can I get a ROLL TIDE!


 Welcome to AT, as for the roll tide part.... It went out didnt it


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! I'd give you a roll tide but I can't. All my family is from Alabama/Georgia. My Grandfather, Grandmother, Great Uncles, Aunt and Uncles as well as some of there children all went to Auburn.....lol


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

Rooooolllllllllllllll ttiiidde roll


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Roll tide rollllllllll!!! Rammer jammer yellow hammer give em he'll Alabama!


----------



## BigB_2579 (Jul 21, 2011)

There we go ... I knew I'd get somebody going ! Lol ! Thank yall for the welcomes.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytjbg21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Rolllllllllll tideeeee rolllllll.. Welcome I'm in pell city al!


----------



## drtslngr (Jul 12, 2006)

How bout ya cuzzin. I myself was born and raised in Florala Al. Thats where I do my hunting now. Definitely give a big Roll Tide to ya.


----------

